# Another jewel of the crown



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Head of Judges Club, Ahmed El-Zend declared that some articles of the penal code contradicts Sharia (Islamic jurisprudence) and therefore should be amended immediately.
El-Zend said on a YouTube video by Islamic Iqraa TV channel, "I am sending this message to the Egyptian legislator to save us from this misdeed (with reference to not applying the Sharia in penal code) by designing a Egyptian penal code solely based on Sharia."

Liberals and Salafists are currently battling over articles in the draft charter which deal with the role of religion in society and government.


Judges' Club head calls for penal code to mirror Sharia law - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*and another*

Al Qaeda leader Ayman al-Zawahri has called on Muslims to kidnap Westerners, join Syria's rebellion and to ensure Egypt implements sharia, SITE Monitoring reported on Saturday, citing a two-part film posted on Islamist websites.

The Egypt-born cleric, who became al Qaeda leader last year after the death of Osama bin Laden, spoke in a message that lasted more than two hours.

"We are seeking, by the help of Allah, to capture others and to incite Muslims to capture the citizens of the countries that are fighting Muslims in order to release our captives," he said, praising the kidnapping of Warren Weinstein, a 71-year-old American aid worker in Pakistan last year.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I wonder where that guy is hiding out, it's only a matter of time before he is caught.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Most likely Pakistan


----------

